# NeoRouter for FreeBSD -   the network revolves around you



## james2010 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi All,

NeoRouter 1.1.2 for FreeBSD has just been released. 

NeoRouter is a cross-platform remote access and VPN solution, that helps you manage and connect to all your computers from anywhere. It gracefully integrates Remote Access, File Sharing, Virtual Private Network, User and Access Management. 

Support platforms: 
FreeBSD (i386/amd64), Windows (win2k to win7), Linux, Mac OS X(x86, ppc), Android 1.6+ and some firmwares, such as openwrt, tomato and fon2n.

Advantages:
* cross-platform and zero-config
* peer-to-peer (P2P) connection
* Roaming user profile
* built-in ACL and firewall
* free

Download:
http://www.neorouter.com/

Thanks,
James


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2010)

We generally discourage FreeBSD users from downloading and running tarballs, because they are hard to administer, usually install in non-default places, are hard to keep track of and difficult/involved to upgrade .... Will you make an effort to get this into the ports tree, conforming to the FreeBSD way of installing 3rd party applications?


----------

